# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  REEF 800 Litros - Act 07/2010

## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Finalmente arranjei um tempinho para tirar umas fotos (de fraca qualidade  :Icon Cry: ) e fazer aqui um post do meu novo reef, após um primeiro com 300L.

*Aquário:*

215 x 60 x 60 em vidro de 19mm sem traves, montado no inicio de 2009.

O aquário está assente numa estrutura de ferro, revestida a madeira.


*Iluminação:*

Nos primeiros 4 meses utilizei apenas 3 x 250w HQI Lumenarc, mas com o aproximar do verão, decidi mudar, regressar às origens e voltar a ter um reef T5 only, por isso comprei duas calhas Blau:

6 x 39w ( 4 ATI AquaBlue spezial + 2 Blue plus)
6 x 54w ( 4 ATI AquaBlue spezial + 2 Blue plus)

*Filtração e Circulação:*

Escumador Deltec Ap851
Bomba de retorno Eheim 1260
2 Tunze 6105 + Multicontrolador
Reactor de fosfatos deltec pf 509

*Suplementação de Cálcio e Alcalinidade:*

Não tenho reactor de cálcio, nem reactor de kalk. 
Utilizo o "Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System" do Reefcentral com um doseador Grotech com 3 bombas.


Aqui ficam umas fotos actuais:

























E por último uma geral do aquário 



Espero que gostem e que sirva para despertar a curiosidade para virem cá ver isto ao vivo, beber uma cervejola e afins, já que pouca gente tem respondido aos meus convites  :Whistle: 

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Ricardo,

Parabéns pelo projecto  :Smile:  Já tens o aquário bastante povoado, presumo que alguns corais tenham migrado do aquário anterior. Houve alguma reacção dos corais após a alteração da iluminação (HQI - T5)? Faz já 2 meses mudei também a minha iluminação para T5 (8x80W ATI Powermodule) e estou bastante satisfeito. Que tal essas calhas Blau comparadas com as ATI? Se bem me recordo no aquário anterior tinhas uma ATI.

Quanto a sugestões as bombas parece-me muito baixas vendo-se dessa forma os cabos das mesmas, eu tratava de as subir até quase à superfície.

No Norte continuam a impor-se os aquários sem travamentos.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Ricardo,

Sem dúvida que é mais um aquário de referência, mais daqui a uns meses nem quero imaginar como esses corais estarão. 

abraço

----------


## João Seguro

boas, acho que tens um aquário muito giro e uns corais ainda mais giros, porém penso que com esse comprimento todo podias fazer algo mais giro no layout. Muitos parabéns!

Podias por umas fotos do movél e da sump para ter um ideia de como tens o material? Estou na dúvida entre reactores de calcio e kalk e um sistema como o teu

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boas,  :Olá: 
isto dos gostos pessoais no que a layouts diz respeito... tem muito que se lhe diga....  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665: 
Pessoalmente gosto bastante deste layout em que tem bastante espaço para colocação de corais e muito espaço livre para os peixes nadarem.
 è só esperar que os corais cresçam e tomem aquele aspecto mais natural e, conhecendo a dedicação do Ricardo,  será certamente um aquario referência aqui no forum.

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Sem dúvida um aquário a seguir, parabéns Ricardo. :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito obrigado a todos pelos elogios, mas o aquário ainda tem muito que evoluir para ficar como quero.





> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Parabéns pelo projecto  Já tens o aquário bastante povoado, presumo que alguns corais tenham migrado do aquário anterior. Houve alguma reacção dos corais após a alteração da iluminação (HQI - T5)? Faz já 2 meses mudei também a minha iluminação para T5 (8x80W ATI Powermodule) e estou bastante satisfeito. Que tal essas calhas Blau comparadas com as ATI? Se bem me recordo no aquário anterior tinhas uma ATI.
> 
> Quanto a sugestões as bombas parece-me muito baixas vendo-se dessa forma os cabos das mesmas, eu tratava de as subir até quase à superfície.
> 
> No Norte continuam a impor-se os aquários sem travamentos.


Sim alguns corais migraram do aquário anterior, mas foram só praticamente os LPS, como estive um ano longe do aquário perdi quase todos os SPS, mas nem tudo é mau e ainda pude manter 3 Acan's, euphyllias, uma lobophyllia e alguns frags de SPS que consegui salvar.

Eu estou bastante satisfeito com a minha troca para T5, acho que se calhar a melhor opção é ter um misto dos dois HQI + T5, mas ainda não vi uma calha ao meu gosto, com bons reflectores de cada. Corais como seriatoporas, pocilloporas e stylophoras melhoraram imenso com T5. Montiporas nem por isso. 
Mas também torna-se um pouco dificil de avaliar porque na altura da troca estive quase um mês (entre a venda dos Lumenarc e a chegada das T5) com uns projectores giesemann provisórios e o aquário bateu no fundo aí.

Estas calhas da Blau comparadas com as da ATI, são inferiores e se calhar tem um defeito que a mim não incomoda, mas perturba muita gente, as ventoinhas de refrigeração da calha fazem imenso barulho. Agora em termos de qualidade/preço a BLAU dá 5-0 às calhas da ATI. Eu não me arrependi em nada, estou contentíssimo.

Relativamente às bombas, inicialmente elas estavam colocadas mais à superfície mas depois constatei que se acumulava demasiados detritos no areão mesmo por baixo da bomba, portanto baixei-as para assim "apanhar" aqueles detritos. Já aconteceu isto a alguém? Alguma sugestão?

Não diria que o Norte inteiro utilize aquários sem travamentos, acho sim é que é uma imagem de marca da loja Sohal, pelo que vejo e pelo que ouço dizer são praticamente os únicos que utilizam grandes espessuras de vidro em vez de travamentos. Têm um preço para o vidro muito bom, como poucos têm, por isso acabei por optar por um aquário "mais grosso".

Obrigado a todos pelas dicas e sugestões.
Ficam aqui mais algumas fotos:










A ver se tiro umas fotos à "área técnica" e mais uma em condições geral.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Mudei as fotos da galeria Reefforum para o photobucket. Não sei o que fiz mas ao gravar na galeria do Reefforum as fotos ainda ficaram mais fracas. Assim espero que se veja um pouco melhor.

Aproveito colocar aqui uma foto do meu sistema de adição de Cálcio e Bicarbonato. 
Neste momento está a funcionar com o método "Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System" do Randy Holmes Farley com o suplemento de Magnésio.



A ver se tiro mais fotos logo.

Um abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

ricardo que tipo de manutenção tens que fazer a esse sistema com as bombas peristalticas? com que periocidade?

abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Ricardo
Podes fazer-me o favor de me explicares como funciona essa Grotech?Eu comprei uma ha pouco tempo,mas nao tinha instroçoes,e nao consigo perceber como funciona.
Sera que podes dar uma ajuda? :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Em primeiro lugar, parabens pelo belo sistema que tens!

Gostaria de saber se as bombas que tens da tunze (6105)não escorregam?
Já que nas suas caracteristicas apontam para um maximo de 19mm para o vidro!

E em relação ao ruido?

Eu tenho duas 6205 e fazem algum ruido, no máximo então!!!
Não estava nada à espera que estas bombas da tunze fizessem assim tanto ruido!Não fui para as Vortech por causa disso e no fim lixei-me!

Cumps

----------


## marcoferro

Parabens pelo sistema, muito bonito ...
tens aqui no forum fotos do seu aqua mais detalhado?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> ricardo que tipo de manutenção tens que fazer a esse sistema com as bombas peristalticas? com que periocidade?


Faço as soluções a cada 2 meses. Utilizo uns recipientes de 10L. De resto mais nada, está tudo automatizado.





> Ola Ricardo
> Podes fazer-me o favor de me explicares como funciona essa Grotech?Eu comprei uma ha pouco tempo,mas nao tinha instroçoes,e nao consigo perceber como funciona.
> Sera que podes dar uma ajuda?


Respondido por mp




> Boas!
> 
> Em primeiro lugar, parabens pelo belo sistema que tens!
> 
> Gostaria de saber se as bombas que tens da tunze (6105)não escorregam?
> Já que nas suas caracteristicas apontam para um maximo de 19mm para o vidro!
> 
> E em relação ao ruido?
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado.
Em relação às tunze, como tenho duas é um pouco engraçado a minha experiência, as duas tunze inicialmente seguravam bem com o vidro de 19mm. Ao fim de algum tempo uma das bombas, quando estava a fazer uma manutenção, o iman encostou a um limpador magnético. E não sei porquê esse iman ficou com muito menos "força" agora e quando mexo na bomba ou assim, durante um período de tempo ela escorrega. Mas se colocar qualquer coisa a reforçar durante uma hora, nunca mais escorrega... Esquisito, não?  :Admirado: 

Em relação ao ruído, inicialmente também as minhas faziam muito ruído, até que me apercebi que não tinha colocado umas "bolas" de silicone que vêm dentro da embalagem coladas a um autocolante. Estes pedaços de silicone colocam-se dos dois lados dos suportes magnéticos, diminuindo assim a vibração provocada e o consequente ruído.




> Parabens pelo sistema, muito bonito ...
> tens aqui no forum fotos do seu aqua mais detalhado?


Muito obrigado,
Não tenho mais fotos. Tenho de tirar mais, mas ando descontente, fiquei muito tempo sem tirar fotos a aquários e parece que agora tiro fotos de pior qualidade do que tirava antes. Estou a praticar nesta fase, para ver se as próximas saem um pouco melhor

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Em relação ao ruído, inicialmente também as minhas faziam muito ruído, até que me apercebi que não tinha colocado umas "bolas" de silicone que vêm dentro da embalagem coladas a um autocolante. Estes pedaços de silicone colocam-se dos dois lados dos suportes magnéticos, diminuindo assim a vibração provocada e o consequente ruído.


Mas as minhas têm o silicone!

Elas no minimo fazem barulho, quando "acelero", xiiii, parece k tenho um barco dentro de casa...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Mas as minhas têm o silicone!
> 
> Elas no minimo fazem barulho, quando "acelero", xiiii, parece k tenho um barco dentro de casa...


Deverão estar com algum problema Pedro, as tunze são bombas silenciosas.
Verifica se estão bem montadas e em boas condições, é estranho.

Ricardo, tenho mesmo de dar aí um salto um dia destes, está com muito bom aspecto o aquário :Pracima: .

Abraço,

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Mas as minhas têm o silicone!
> 
> Elas no minimo fazem barulho, quando "acelero", xiiii, parece k tenho um barco dentro de casa...


 :Olá: Pedro

Que tempo de utilização têm as bombas?
Pergunto,porque ao fim de um ano uma das minhas bombas ovalizou o interior do rotor (vá lá saber-se porquê) e fazia essa xinfrineira.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Parabéns Ricardo.
Umprojecto com muito bom gosto e muito bem planeado.
Vale a pena seguir a sua evolução.
vai colocando informação.

Manuel Gomes

----------


## João Seguro

então essas fotos?

----------


## marcoferro

parabens projeto muito bem montado!!!
coloque sempre as evoluções do sistema pra gente acompanhar

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ora viva,

Queria partilhar convosco as duas das minhas mais recentes aquisições.

Estou muito contente por finalmente ter arranjado um peixe que há muito desejava ter no meu aquário. Obrigado João Soares (Sohal) por te teres lembrado que eu queria muito este peixe apesar de não falarmos disto há meses.

Trata-se dum Hemitaurichthys polylepis, um butterflyfish pacifico. Popular em muitos aquários na Alemanha, é considerado reefsafe. Desta vez ainda só consegui arranjar um, mas habitualmente pode ter-se um pequeno harém (2 a 3) destes "bichos" que até é melhor.





Espectacular! Comportamento muito engraçado, habita normalmente em águas abertas e portanto esconde-se pouco, está sempre a nadar à vista.


Outra das minhas aquisições é uma paixão antiga, uma acropora efflorescens, já tive uma no meu aquário anterior, na altura da "febre" das efflorescens  :yb624:  
Vamos lá ver como o coral fica daqui a uns meses.




Vou ver se tiro mais fotos às restantes peças durante o fim de semana. O aquário está diferente, em Dezembro mudei o layout do lado esquerdo, acho que para melhor. Alguns corais estão a começar a ganhar "forma". 

Um abraço,

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Ricardo

parabéns pelo aqua está com mt bom aspecto.
qual a midia que estás a usar no reactor de fosfatos?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Neste momento estou a utilizar Rowa phos. Anteriormente era a da deltec. Penso que são semelhantes.

Um abraço,

----------


## António Vitor

> Em relação às tunze, como tenho duas é um pouco engraçado a minha experiência, as duas tunze inicialmente seguravam bem com o vidro de 19mm. Ao fim de algum tempo uma das bombas, quando estava a fazer uma manutenção, o iman encostou a um limpador magnético. E não sei porquê esse iman ficou com muito menos "força" agora e quando mexo na bomba ou assim, durante um período de tempo ela escorrega. Mas se colocar qualquer coisa a reforçar durante uma hora, nunca mais escorrega... Esquisito, não?


O iman desmagnetizou ...
é voltar a magnetizar, existem imans e imans.

com um iman forte tipo aquele que existe nos discos rigidos dos pc's (na cabeça de leitura), acreditem que nunca encontrei um mais forte, talvez semelhante) passas pelos imans da tunze tipo num seentido procura descobrir o seentido melhor até o iman ganhar força...basta só uma passagem rápida...

é ir testanto...
cuidado podes até desmagnetizar mais ainda... tem de ser beem feito...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## João Soares

Cada vez melhor esse aquário...  :Palmas: 
Fui la hoje dar uma espreitadela e informo desde já que se recomenda!!
Qual foi a diferença de parametros após a colocação do reactor anti-fosfatos?  Prefiro a midia da Rowa, notaste diferença quando mudaste?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ontem fui buscar a minha última aquisição

Finalmente arranjei coragem para comprar o "escumador" que sempre quis... Um Royal Exclusiv.

Comprei um Vertex / Royal Exclusiv, o modelo alpha 250. 
É um escumador que foi lançado no ano de 2009 nos EUA e só agora chega à Europa. (Estranho porque é fabricado cá, mas pronto  :yb624: ). O escumador atingiu uma popularidade enorme entre os americanos, foi até o mais votado no site da reefbuilders como o melhor escumador de 2009.
Estou com uma enorme curiosidade para ver como se porta a longo prazo aqui no meu sistema.

Para já está a encantar-me! É super-silencioso, nem se consegue perceber se está ligado ou desligado. O diâmetro do copo e o tipo de bolhas que faz são outras coisas que me agradam mais em relação ao deltec que tinha antes.

Algumas fotos 







Alguns pormenores que eu desconhecia....

O escumador traz dois tipos de alimentação de ar, um através de um silenciador, bem largo... como se quer. E outro mais pequeno que serve apenas para se ligar o ozono. No meu caso está tapado porque não uso ozono de momento




O silêncio do escumador foi algo que me impressionou bastante. Já tinha ouvido dizer que estas bombas eram muito silenciosas, mas acho que o papel de umas borrachas que eles colocaram no fundo do escumador e e por baixo da bomba ajudam imenso a reduzir o ruído.






A ver se faço um video com o "bicho" a trabalhar

Um abraço,

----------


## Miguel Reis

Olá Ricardo.

Mesmo estando tantas vezes contigo não podia deixar de vir aqui deixar os meus parabéns.

Penso que o teu aquário tem um futuro promissor, porque toda essa dedicação está cada vez a ter melhores resultados. O rigor, precisão e a vontade de saber sempre mais, aliados a um trabalho incansável, reflectem um grande controlo no sistema o que fazem de ti um aquarista de excelência.

 Na última vez que fui ai, fiquei impressionado com a evolução nas cores, mas, o que mais gostei foi ver que todos os corais, todos sem excepção, estão a crescer bastante e com muita saúde.

Um grande abraço e parabens

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Umas fotos de Abril, quando recebi a visita de vários amigos cá em casa.

Obrigado ao Pedro Conceição pelas fotos  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais algumas....

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado a todos por um dia bem passado  :Palmas:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricardo. :Olá: 

Nota-se uma grande diferença desde que vi esse aquario o ano passado, os corais estão com boas cores.
Quando estive ai tinha tido um problema "Vodka" e alguns corais tinham perdido a cor, chegaram a recuperar a cor ou são outros.
Falta é a foto principal do aquario completo. :SbOk: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Infelizmente ainda não consegui ir ver esse aquário ao vivo mas dá para perceber pelas fotos que está óptimo e os corais estão com boas cores. Estou com o Rogério falta a geral, gostava de ver o aspecto do areão grosso no conjunto.

Costumas aspirar esse areão?

As fotos estão muito boas  :Smile: 

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Quando estive ai tinha tido um problema "Vodka" e alguns corais tinham perdido a cor, chegaram a recuperar a cor ou são outros.


A maior parte chegou a recuperar, excepto uma montipora vermelha, que ainda teima em não mostrar o vermelho na máxima cor, e ainda por cima é dos corais mais fáceis de se manter. 

Para mim a Vodka é como o método Zeovit. Baixa demasiado os nutrientes para quem como eu tem pouca carga orgânica. Eu consegui contrariar a "falta" de cor (os corais pálidos), adicionando aminoácidos, mais comida, mais peixes, no fundo mais "carga orgânica" e mudei de escumador, para um mais potente. Assim estou mais satisfeito. É muito fácil num sistema, sobretudo como o meu, dosear vodka em excesso.





> Estou com o Rogério falta a geral, gostava de ver o aspecto do areão grosso no conjunto.
> 
> Costumas aspirar esse areão?


Olá Ricardo, 
Foi pena não teres vindo nesse dia cá a casa. Fica para uma próxima. Quando estiveres cá no Porto, podes ligar à vontade.

Quanto ao areão, nem me fales, o pior erro que cometi nesta montagem. Não é eu costumo... é eu TENHO de aspirar o areão todas as vezes que faço TPA's (semanalmente ou quinzenalmente). Aquilo fica completamente cheio de porcaria. Já tive areia sugar size, no meu outro aquário, e  agora tenho esta grossa. Não fiquei satisfeito com nenhuma. Acho que a areia perfeita é aquela que não levanta com a corrente forte do aquário, mas ao mesmo tempo "compacta" o suficiente para não acumular tanta porcaria.

Logo à noite vou ver se consigo tirar uma geral em condições. Para praticar aquilo que aprendi  nas aulas de fotografia que recebi no fim de semana passado, dos grandes mestres João Ribeiro e André Silvestre... Eheheheh 

Um abraço,

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Para mim a *Vodka é como o método Zeovit*. Baixa demasiado os nutrientes para quem como eu tem pouca carga orgânica. Eu consegui contrariar a "falta" de cor (os corais pálidos), adicionando aminoácidos, mais comida, mais peixes, no fundo mais "carga orgânica" e mudei de escumador, para um mais potente. Assim estou mais satisfeito. É muito fácil num sistema, sobretudo como o meu, dosear vodka em excesso,



Olá Ricardo.

Concordo contigo consegue se fazer milagres com o aquario cheio de peixes e ainda por cima é super barato. :SbSourire2: 
O segredo é mesmo esse saber a quantidade certa de cada aquario e não alterar muito a rotina. :SbOk: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Um pequeno update... dado que as fotos do Pedro Conceição são de Abril.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Ricardo,

Muito bom, nota-se grande melhoria e como já falamos o aumento de peixe e alimentação ajudou a estabelizar o aquário, logo melhorou em muito os corais.

abraço

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Ricardo,

Em grande  :Palmas:  mt bom mm... :tutasla: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Hélder e Carlos.

Resolvi fazer um vídeo do aquário.... A qualidade da imagem está um bocado fraca, mas dá para ter uma ideia de como é o aquário.


Reef 800L

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola a todos,

Quero deixar aqui um forte abraço ao nosso camarada Ricardo Pinto e aproveitar para lhe desejar boa sorte para os seus projectos profissionais que vai ter!

Ficam as ultimas fotos do aquário dele, que apesar de ter passado por um mau bocado durante um período, nunca deixou de ser um aquário de referência.


A verdadeira Montipora Capricornis EXTRA LARGE!! 


A retirada dos corais para o novo aquário de exposição na SOHAL, já o vi e recomenda-se!!


O bicho de estimação de longa data





Grande abraço Sr. Ricardo  :SbOk5:

----------


## João Soares

Amigo Basaloco já estou a sentir alguma nostalgia...

A verdade é que os corais lá na loja ganharam alguma cor!

Um grande abraço para o meu amigo Ricardo Pinto

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Meus caros amigos,

Também eu já sinto alguma nostalgia de não ter aquário. Espero que seja por muito pouco tempo.

Estou cheio de pica para montar o próximo, a experiência, ou melhor as experiências que realizei com este sistema fez com que aprendesse imenso. Podemos ler tudo e mais alguma coisa sobre aquariofilia pela net fora, mas não há nada como ter, ver e passar pelas situações para realmente aprender.

----------

